# Wanna GET the best..?



## Ankit_suthar (Apr 29, 2014)

*Case of a middle-class person: if is dreaming of a particular gadget. if he is looking to buy a best tool available in a category right there then getting to that would be a mission. once he got that, things will be quite fair and life in slow motion. the time will come when he will stabbed when he will peek at a promo(while busy with his new tool or device) of a new device overtaking his one in a particular criteria. similar things happens for a richie-rich too. if he has got a new gaming system and when others will be gossiping about a new premium graphics card. then as long as i think the feelings will be the same of the double(dumb)guys.

So,here the question is 'how can we get the best of tech?'. if you"ll follow "LET THE BEST ARRIVE" then you better live without gadgets(R.I.P). a possible answer would be that one must know that whats going internationally, you can join tech events and you must stay in touch with few sites and orgs which updates people with latest tech, about the best devices which you are looking for. 

So,the next time test the rest and go for the 'BEST'!*


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 29, 2014)

Sometimes when I'm alone I like to go into my backyard to curl into a ball and pretend that I am a potato


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 29, 2014)

i prefer lying down and realize that I am a carrot


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 29, 2014)

I am just empty + void...


----------



## GamerSlayer (Apr 29, 2014)

How could you possibly expect to stay in India and attend Tech Events?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2014)

how is this thread under "Random News" section? there isn't even anything related to news here.


----------



## anky (Apr 29, 2014)

sometimes, during summers, i rotate my arms very fast in circular motion and pretend i am fan..


----------



## Superayush (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh sometimes I get a good feeling yea


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2014)

sometimes, i pretend that my nose is a municipality tap without a "toti" which keeps running whenever I have cold


----------



## Vyom (Apr 29, 2014)

[MENTION=279980]Ankit_suthar[/MENTION]:
Technology is a field where your shiny new latest gadget is only the latest for a very short time. A better, faster, and probably cooler versions of the gadget will always be on the horizon. Its you only which have to draw a line. There is a very good thread about this. Refer: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/182770-minimalist-thread.html


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

To buy or not to buy is the question.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2014)

Back in 2008 I went to a store (Velocity Compu System) and asked Gaurav (the store owner) for a rig, a top end one, and the cost was coming around 90k, I said, do whatever you want to do and make it 125k, cause I had that money to burn and I had to burn it all.

Gaurav took a deep breath and said very calmly, in Hindi, 'ek baat kan khulke suun le, tu most updated system kabhi nahi le sakta', I asked why, he smiled and said, as soon as you reach home with your shiny new system there's an update already (this was in Hindi too, but I'm horrible in Hindi, so...)

That day only I know how much I hated him, I thought what was his sodding problem! Now, after this long time it was one of the best advice I was ever given.


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 29, 2014)

What is the meaning of life ?

What is my purpose in life ?

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> Back in 2008 I went to a store (Velocity Compu System) and asked Gaurav (the store owner) for a rig, a top end one, and the cost was coming around 90k, I said, do whatever you want to do and make it 125k, cause I had that money to burn and I had to burn it all.
> 
> Gaurav took a deep breath and said very calmly, in Hindi, 'ek baat kan khulke suun le, tu most updated system kabhi nahi le sakta', I asked why, he smiled and said, as soon as you reach home with your shiny new system there's an update already (this was in Hindi too, but I'm horrible in Hindi, so...)
> 
> That day only I know how much I hated him, I thought what was his sodding problem! Now, after this long time it was one of the best advice I was ever given.



Ur hindi is bad because you are a bengali right ?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 30, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Ur hindi is bad because you are a bengali right ?


Yep  And never insult me like that by calling me my Hindi is bad, it's terrible


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> i prefer lying down and realize that I am a carrot



I like to eat carrot.


----------



## moniker (Apr 30, 2014)

These sort of threads make me realize what a pathetic pauper I am.


----------



## amjath (Apr 30, 2014)

If u think this is the BEST for me, everything is solved. I have a friend who has a very bad habit [he even said it]. After he bought a shirt, he likes to compare whether what he owns is best or not. This is the worst habit ever.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 30, 2014)

many threads with no sense! some 8-9th grade kid comes a start a thread on stupid topic and we argue on it like retards.


----------



## tkin (Apr 30, 2014)

Sometimes when feeling alone I go to the roof and flap my arms and pretend to be a lunatic.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 30, 2014)

sometimes  when i am alone, i like to fap...wait..what was this thread about ?? :O


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> sometimes  when i am alone, i like to fap...wait..what was this thread about ?? :O



4chan much??


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 30, 2014)

wow, much middle-class, so AAP, very dream.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 30, 2014)

Sometimes I read threads like this and pretend to be a psychiatrist.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2014)

sometimes, i wish i had a sheep whom i would've named "relation". that way, i would have a "relationsheep"


----------



## sam_738844 (May 1, 2014)

^^ Bahot ghatiya thi ye to, bahot.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2014)

Faun said:


> I like to eat carrot.


----------



## Gollum (May 1, 2014)

Ankit_suthar said:


> *Case of a middle-class person: if is dreaming of a particular gadget. if he is looking to buy a best tool available in a category right there then getting to that would be a mission. once he got that, things will be quite fair and life in slow motion. the time will come when he will stabbed when he will peek at a promo(while busy with his new tool or device) of a new device overtaking his one in a particular criteria. similar things happens for a richie-rich too. if he has got a new gaming system and when others will be gossiping about a new premium graphics card. then as long as i think the feelings will be the same of the double(dumb)guys.
> 
> So,here the question is 'how can we get the best of tech?'. if you"ll follow "LET THE BEST ARRIVE" then you better live without gadgets(R.I.P). a possible answer would be that one must know that whats going internationally, you can join tech events and you must stay in touch with few sites and orgs which updates people with latest tech, about the best devices which you are looking for.
> 
> So,the next time test the rest and go for the 'BEST'!*



*img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130727034519/rwby/images/9/92/Wtf-did-i-just-read.jpg


----------



## moniker (May 1, 2014)

Sometimes while passing by threads such as this, I sit back and think - there are a few such forums on the interwebs, where there are absolutely no restrictions on the freedom of speech and expression, where OPs can be utterly dumb, where there is no such nonsense like making an eloquent contribution. 

In the guise of  the cruel monster that is moderation are you guys prepared to miss out on gems such as this? Discuss.


----------



## snap (May 1, 2014)

This is why TDF ftw


----------



## Superayush (May 1, 2014)

I wanna get the best


----------



## hsr (May 2, 2014)

Sometimes I'd like to go on *tech* forums and click ban buttons to go for the *best*.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 2, 2014)

Cracked me up, this thread did. There should be some bans indeed.


----------



## snap (May 2, 2014)

*www.yodaspeak.co.uk/  ^^


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 2, 2014)

Well, sometimes, Yoda is poetic. I guess.


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2014)

WOW> This thread is getting funnier with each reply. One from me.. 

 Sometimes i write the word "BEST" on every product, so that it appears to me like "I own the best product"


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 2, 2014)

You know that they say, 

East or west, <insert word here> is the BEST!

/thread


----------



## flyingcow (May 2, 2014)

hsr said:


> Sometimes I'd like to go on *tech* forums and click ban buttons to go for the *best*.


if anyone is getting banned,it should be OP


----------



## seamon (May 2, 2014)

snap said:


> *www.yodaspeak.co.uk/  ^^



Of a middle-class person case: If of a particular gadget is dreaming. If looking to buy a best tool available in a category right there then getting to that would be a mission, is he.  That, once he got, quite fair and life in slow motion will things be.  Come, the time will when he will stabbed when he will peek at a promo(while busy with his new tool or device) of a new device overtaking his one in a particular criteria.  For a richie-rich too similar things happens. If got a new gaming system and, he has when others will be gossiping about a new premium graphics card. then the same of the double(dumb)guys, as long as I think the feelings will be.  

'how can we get the best of tech, so,here the question is, hmm?' . If you"Ll follow "  Let the best arrive" Then you better live without gadgets(r.i.p).  Possible answer, that one must know that whats going internationally, would be, join tech events and you must stay in touch with few sites and orgs, you can which updates people with latest tech, about the best devices which you are looking for.  

For the 'best' so,the next time test the rest and go!  Herh herh herh.


----------



## moniker (May 2, 2014)

*www.gizoogle.net/tranzizzle.php?se...showthread.php?t=183264&se=Go+Git+Dis+Shiznit


----------



## TheSloth (May 3, 2014)

^^what is this thing? Vyom and whatthefrak posts are hilarious.
Can never imagine vyom talking like that.


----------



## moniker (May 3, 2014)

^ The site is gizoogle.net. It transliterates everything into gangsta lingo. It's goddamn hilarious.


----------



## nomad47 (May 3, 2014)

I am gonna start a company named "the best" and will manufacture everything. This way you can have "the best products"


----------



## hsr (May 3, 2014)

> how is this thread under "Random News" section? there isn't even anything related to news here.





> how is dis thread under "Random ****" section, biatch? there aint even anythang related ta shizzle here, so peek-a-boo, clear tha way, I be comin' thru fo'sho.




poetic indeed...


----------



## busydude (May 3, 2014)

But what i want know is that has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like the best?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 3, 2014)

hsr said:


> poetic indeed...


----------



## adityak469 (May 18, 2014)

moniker said:


> *www.gizoogle.net/tranzizzle.php?se...showthread.php?t=183264&se=Go+Git+Dis+Shiznit



BEST.THING.EVER.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2014)

moniker said:


> *www.gizoogle.net/tranzizzle.php?se...showthread.php?t=183264&se=Go+Git+Dis+Shiznit



Nerevarine likes all dis bullshit. <--


----------



## Nanducob (May 18, 2014)

anky said:


> sometimes, during summers, i rotate my arms very fast in circular motion and pretend i am fan..


which hand do you use


----------



## powerhoney (May 18, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> which hand do you use



Does it matter when it's best to fap sometimes the best doge!!!


----------



## anky (May 19, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> which hand do you use


ummm..left...and right during winters...that gives hot air..keeps the room warm..


----------



## hsr (May 19, 2014)

ggwp closing the thread


----------

